# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Acer] Al1715

## vivident

Εχω ενα θεμα με αυτην την οθονη. 
Ειναι ενος γνωστου μου και μου την εδωσε να την φτιαξω. 
Στην αρχη δεν αναβε καθολου, αλλαγη σε 3 πυκνωτές στην πλακετα τροφοδοσίας και τσουπ αναβει αλλα τα χρωματα είναι περίεργα.
Αν πατησω το κουμπι autoconfig για 1 δευτερόλεπτο τα χρωματα δειχνουν σωστα και μετα χαλαν ξανα. 



Ο πυκνωτης στην τελευταια φοτο μπηκε προχειρα για δοκιμη αλλα δεν αλλαξε τιποτα. Εχετε να προτείνετε τιποτα?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

άλλαξε  όλους   τους  μικρούς  πυκνωτές  στην  main

----------


## vivident

Τους αλλαξα αλλα τα ιδια. Κατι άλλο που μπορω να κανω?

----------

